# Organic soil safe to use as substrate?



## antinous (Dec 6, 2014)

My sister went through a 'plant' phase and had some 'organic soil' laying around. This, http://www.homedepot.com/p/Miracle-...-cu-ft-Organic-Garden-Soil-73159120/204698450 , is the brand and I was wondering if that's okay to use as sub? I've never heard of people using any Miracle Gro product as sub, but this does say it's organic so.


----------



## MrDave (Dec 6, 2014)

In this thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...her-humid-loving-species&highlight=home+depot Poec54 mentions 'a Scotts brand that's a little more expensive' than the cheap fertilizer-free top soil he talks about in that same post. I'd bet a nickel that the stuff you're asking about is what he's referring to. Miracle Gro is a Scott's brand and that link says its fertilizer free. The material and data sheet (http://www.scottsmsds.com/?product_...&upc=&regulation_number=&search_submit=Search) also makes it sound pretty safe. Even says its unlikely to explode

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tonypace2009 (Dec 6, 2014)

It shows to be pure organic no chemicals. Look at the soil most bagged soils that contain fertilizer use timed release fertilizer  in the form of biodegradable pellets in the form of  little yellow balls and smaller white ones. So if it looks like something other than soil don't use it. Sometimes its hard to pass up free dirt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous (Dec 6, 2014)

MrDave said:


> In this thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...her-humid-loving-species&highlight=home+depot Poec54 mentions 'a Scotts brand that's a little more expensive' than the cheap fertilizer-free top soil he talks about in that same post. I'd bet a nickel that the stuff you're asking about is what he's referring to. Miracle Gro is a Scott's brand and that link says its fertilizer free. The material and data sheet (http://www.scottsmsds.com/?product_...oil&upc=®ulation_number=&search_submit=Search) also makes it sound pretty safe. Even says its unlikely to explode


I think he was referring to the off-brand name, Scott's sells a little more expensive top soil, just because it's brand name. But thanks for the info!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 6, 2014)

Pampho85 said:


> I think he was referring to the off-brand name, Scott's sells a little more expensive top soil, just because it's brand name. But thanks for the info!


I been using the top soil for $1.37 a 40ib bag at home depot , It has been working very good for my Ts. They like it a lot more than peat moss, but I mix Peat w/ cheap top soil for some of my Ts.


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder just how contaminate free organic/additive free soil is from the larger manufacturers, I would imagine its processed in the same plant,driven via the same belt to the same hopper to the same bagging/packing station as the other soils with chemical additives.. I'm sure the employees are supposed to wash down the belts and other manufacturing equipment , but who knows..


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Dec 7, 2014)

Potting soil or topsoil is fine. Just make sure it doesnt have added chemicals or fertilizers. Here is a link to a Rick West interview on the topic.

http://exoticfauna.com/arachnoculture/1/AC-i1a1-p3.html


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 8, 2014)

should be careful with 'organic' labeling..  some products could have hormones or other nasty things designed to inhibit the growth or development of arthropods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 8, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> should be careful with 'organic' labeling..  some products could have hormones or other nasty things designed to inhibit the growth or development of arthropods.


 I never thought about that..is there a way to check?


----------



## cold blood (Dec 8, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> should be careful with 'organic' labeling..  some products could have hormones or other nasty things designed to inhibit the growth or development of arthropods.


Or manure, its organic fertalizer.  We just had someone lose a t and this was the suspected culprit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 8, 2014)

cold blood said:


> Or manure, its organic fertalizer.  We just had someone lose a t and this was the suspected culprit.


Anything that strong just for horticulture should be far away from Ts, Its the pesticides in those I bet. They are made for combating pest bugs, same reason why American locust went extinct , except today only giant farms like Monsanto make money. GMO corp crops are no good either, feed obesity.

Get basic topsoil, or anything with no additives. organic soil causes molt every time I tried it, I will never use it again for Ts. ::


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 10, 2014)

manure is a very bad idea.  Manure is loaded with cryptosporidium tetani, the protozoan that causes Tetanus (lockjaw).  A bite from a tarantula that's been digging in this kind of substrate could prove fatal if you didnt expect tetanus!  Plus, it's probably lethal to them as well..


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 10, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> manure is a very bad idea.  Manure is loaded with cryptosporidium tetani, the protozoan that causes Tetanus (lockjaw).  A bite from a tarantula that's been digging in this kind of substrate could prove fatal if you didnt expect tetanus!  Plus, it's probably lethal to them as well..


+1 anything good for plants seems toxic for Ts, and other Inverts/reptiles.
YEah same reason FLUORIDE needs banned this is highly toxic. Hydrofluorsilic acid, also in our water supply is not good for us or our pets.  FLUORIDE is also in a lot of insecticides also.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 10, 2014)

Soil mixed with something else like coir is preferred for obligate burrowers for the better strength it has for dens. I have heard concerns raised about the massive amounts of perlite though in the past, which is basically like glass. I'm not aware of this ever being a serious problem however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Dec 10, 2014)

problemchildx said:


> Soil mixed with something else like coir is preferred for obligate burrowers for the better strength it has for dens. I have heard concerns raised about the massive amounts of perlite though in the past, which is basically like glass. I'm not aware of this ever being a serious problem however.


+1 EE is not as good for burrowing when it drys out , so mixing it is a great idea.
MY King baboon is doing fine with 100% topsoil but cages do get heavy. I have a high weight supporting T rack though.
What can you mix w/ topsoil to be good for burrowing and lighter?


----------



## LythSalicaria (Dec 11, 2014)

problemchildx said:


> Soil mixed with something else like coir is preferred for obligate burrowers for the better strength it has for dens. I have heard concerns raised about the massive amounts of perlite though in the past, which is basically like glass. I'm not aware of this ever being a serious problem however.


Yes, trial and error has taught me that mixing is way better. I lost my H. gigas slings when I went away for just a few days; their substrate was eco-earth, nothing else. Their enclosures dried out, they molted while I was gone and they didn't have enough moisture in their enclosures to replace lost fluids. Lesson learned, the hard way.

EDIT: Whoops, I meant to ask a question that relates to this topic. Do you guys have Dollarama in the states? Does anyone know if their potting soil is okay to use? I read the ingredients the last time I was there, I know there was only four of them, one of which was perlite, but beyond that I can't remember what they were.


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 11, 2014)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> +1 EE is not as good for burrowing when it drys out , so mixing it is a great idea.
> MY King baboon is doing fine with 100% topsoil but cages do get heavy. I have a high weight supporting T rack though.
> What can you mix w/ topsoil to be good for burrowing and lighter?


In this case probably vermiculite. I'm not sure whether peat is heavier or lighter than eco earth otherwise that's what I'd suggest.


----------

